# LSD question



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey, I have a 90 240sx that is currently getting a SR swap done to it. I have an s13 LSD diff (pumpkin) that has five bolt patterns(bought online). My 240's pumpkin has four bolt patterns. My question is can I swap the LSD Diff from inside the s13 pumpkin into mine or not? If so how hard is it and what do I need?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

does anyone know a web site or a phone # to somewhere that would know about this


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

SH1T, hmm, you SHOULD be able to swap the internals as long as they will all fit.

Taking apart a diff isn't too difficult - just be ready for the horrid oil that comes out. It STINKS big time.

Dissasemble both, try - and if it doesn't work at least you've got fresh diff oil in both!!


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

You are going to be in for a gear mesh problem. The rear will howl for a long while. This is from the gears finding their new groove.

Is there anyway you can get the axles from the car the pumpkin came from?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

240sx.org

You should be able to swap the 4lug axles for the 5lug's easily.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

You have to make sure if your diff is a 1.5 way or a 2 way. If your old diff and your new diff match then you can change the gears no problem, but if they dont match then your going to have nothing but problems.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *You have to make sure if your diff is a 1.5 way or a 2 way. If your old diff and your new diff match then you can change the gears no problem, but if they dont match then your going to have nothing but problems. *


The diffs from those cars are VLSD. They are not "mechanical".

The swap for the 5 lugs is indeed easy, but not as easy as sourcing the parts.

You might want to call your local Nissan dealer and look for a shim kit if you are going to replace just the innards of the pumpkin.


----------

